# MCAT Guide For A'level Students



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi guys! 
So a lot of you here are A'level students who want to give their UHS MCAT this year. Now, most of you might be worried that _'A'levels k students government medical colleges mein nahin jaatay'_, and the FSC students only make it in. But that is a pretty wrong concept. I did A'levels and I'm in a government medical college and so are many other A'level students.
I made a guide for you guys on my blog if you want help with the MCAT. I hope they help. There are a total of 3 blog posts that make up the guide. Here are the links:

Moving ahead: From A'levels Pre-Medical to the MCAT; a 'mistakenly' difficult road.
Moving ahead: MCAT GUIDE FOR A'LEVEL STUDENTS. (PART I)
Moving ahead: MCAT GUIDE FOR A'LEVEL STUDENTS (PART II)

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

AlyaUsman said:


> Hi guys!
> So a lot of you here are A'level students who want to give their UHS MCAT this year. Now, most of you might be worried that _'A'levels k students government medical colleges mein nahin jaatay'_, and the FSC students only make it in. But that is a pretty wrong concept. I did A'levels and I'm in a government medical college and so are many other A'level students.
> I made a guide for you guys on my blog if you want help with the MCAT. I hope they help. There are a total of 3 blog posts that make up the guide. Here are the links:
> 
> ...


----------

